# Odor eliminaters?



## i<3hedgies (Apr 25, 2010)

My hedgehog hachi has a terrible odor from his poop! I was wondering if there was anything that I could do to stop it. Or a specific brand of eliminators.
Thanks!


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

you can get a room sized hepa air filter at walmart or target for around 50-90 bucks. i love mine. others have recommended them on here as well.

i also like febreze...just never spray it over your hedgie's cage or on it's stuff. combine that one with an open window if it's warm enough out. just don't leave it open when you leave the house just in case!


----------

